# Gentoo Wlan router auf alix.1D

## Treborius

hi community

weil ich die ganzen kabel von meinem desktop computer weghaben wollte,

brauchte ich nen wlan router (modem + router in den keller und gut ist)

ich habe mich entschieden, den router mal im eigenbau zu erstellen

da er nun lustig vor sich hin rödelt, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand interesse

an einer doku dafür hat

ein paar daten :

mainboard : http://www.alix-board.de/produkte/alix1d.html

wlan karte : http://www.alix-board.de/produkte/compexwlm54g.html

(das soll jetzt hier keine werbung für den anbieter werden, ich habs halt da gekauft)

dazu von conrad ne 160GB notebook hd, 

und eine 4GB compact flash karte (darauf läuft gentoo als readonly gemountet)

das ding ist nun ein :

html-server (lighttp) nur für status page, siehe sig

mail-server (ich war es leid, das mein uni-server 3 stunden braucht, eh ich ne mail bekomme)

file-server

firewall (braucht man eh zum routing)

und naja wlan router (dhcp, dns, usw)

also wenn jemand interesse an einer doku hat, schreib ich die, wenn nicht

dann ist mir das echt zuviel arbeit (arbeite 55-60 stunden die woche   :Crying or Very sad:  )

grüsse Treb

----------

## Evildad

Mich würden ja Bilder und vor allem die Leistungsaufnahme interessieren. 

Stromkosten sind ja ein nicht unerheblicher Faktor...

----------

## Treborius

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Mich würden ja Bilder und vor allem die Leistungsaufnahme interessieren. 
> 
> Stromkosten sind ja ein nicht unerheblicher Faktor...

 

Leistungsaufnahme laut hersteller unter 10 watt

wollte heute bei saturn ein testgerät kaufen, um das mal wirklich zu testen

(haben die deppen nicht, aber das netzteil liefert eh maximal 18 watt) 

ach ich mach jetzt erstmal ne woche urlaub, und doku folgt

----------

## think4urs11

Gegen eine gute Doku spricht eigentlich nie etwas; auch und speziell wenn es in den Bereich 'ungewöhnliche' und/oder embedded HW geht weil es da gerne an ordentlicher Doku mangelt.

Da es aber noch keine Doku ist ... moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> also wenn jemand interesse an einer doku hat,

  Ja ich wäre dran Interessiert!   :Smile: 

Ein wenig grundsätzliches gibt es ja schon, zb http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/home-router-howto.xml

----------

